# Where are the cranes??



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

We are heading to SW Manitoba in 2 weeks to target cranes. Are they on the move yet or is anyone seeing any in Manitoba or northern ND yet??

Thanks
shig


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Its 90 degrees... wait until there is a threat of frost... then they will start showing up. We have also ahd so many SE windy days, hence the hot weather that it may be a few more weeks before any numbers start moving.


----------



## rainbow hunter (Mar 6, 2009)

northdakotakid said:


> Its 90 degrees... wait until there is a threat of frost... then they will start showing up. We have also ahd so many SE windy days, hence the hot weather that it may be a few more weeks before any numbers start moving.


Just got back from hunting in Portage La Prarie, MB-- lot of cranes starting to show up. Lots came down on last north wind, as were snows. Came home with over 200 birds down, combination of ducks, snows and Canada's.. Very hot up there, so things are delayed. Birds didn't want to leave roosts, due to heat.

Plenty of mozquitos, whack, whack, whack-- 1000's killed-- unlimited bag limit on those buggers!


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

Saw a few cranes around northern SD this weekend! anyone else seeing cranes around?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Look up and there they r!!!! by the hundreds


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

anyone know where the main part of the crane migration is staging at? I've seen and heard around NE SD in the last week, but no real numbers yet. Just wondering if they are still in canada or if the birds are just spread out due to the weather in the past couple weeks.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Seeing several thousand per scouting trip in South Central North Dakota.


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Did not see all too many on the ground, but I was near Pierre, South Dakota for a pheasant hunt and saw a huge migration on Wednesday. High and heading south, by the thousands. We were pushing a piece of CRP and must have seen 100 flocks in the same flight line. Don't know where they stopped but I hope this helps.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Was walking some CRP Friday afternoon when the NW wind picked up a bit to probably 15-20 mph and it was nonstop cranes high and headed south for the entire 2-3 hours we were walking. Most of them weren't even beating their wings, just riding the wind - very cool to see as I've never seen that many moving at one time. This was in SC ND. Still seemed to be just as many on the ground today as was before Friday (which is a lot).


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

seen these and took some pics today..


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

Pretty neat, did they shut the area down to hunting?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I am a hunter, but I can honestly say that I wouldn't mind if the whole state was shut down for a week or two while those 3 birds were flying through. I'd pay tribute to a breeding pair of whoopers, and also accept punishment for my ancestors mistakes.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Fantastic pictures thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

great pics!! Like to see more of them. Seeing lots of cranes around central SD. should be a fun couple of weeks as long as the weather cooperates.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Plenty of cranes in central ND. Seems to be about the only thing around in huntable numbers.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

good to great #'s of birds from the ND border to Central SD. had a good weekend. There were a lot of birds moving south on Saturday and did not get a whole lot of shooting due to the birds being so high. Hopefully the birds stick around until the 22nd of the month.


----------

